
This Japanese company is giving employees who don't smoke 6 extra vacation days - bgia
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/02/this-japanese-company-is-giving-non-smokers-6-extra-vacation-days.html
======
pferde
"The frequent cigarette breaks meant many employees were away from their desks
upwards of 15 minutes each day, Matsushima added."

With smokers where I work, a single smoke break can last up to 15 minutes,
with 3-4 such breaks per day. I've no idea how this is tolerated, but it's
been like that for years.

